

Show HN: Exploring Family Trees/Pedigree Collapse – Interactive D3 visualization - nni
https://learnforeverlearn.com/ancestors/

======
nni
Note - you can also load your own GEDCOM file for your own family tree or use
one of the samples. The British Monarchy one demonstrates the pedigree
collapse mentioned in the title of this submission.

Also, hovering on the nodes shows a popup on that person

This is very much a work in progress.

~~~
Zikes
Very cool!

I noticed the lines highlight when you hover over them. I would like to see
the tooltip update with the age of the parent when the child was born.

~~~
nni
thanks for taking a look - will see about implementing that as well

------
Zikes
It's striking how much longer the blue lines are, mostly because I hadn't put
much thought into that. The men tend to be several years older than the women
when they have a kid.

Again, not particularly revelatory, but without having seen a tree that was
chronologically adjusted it was never terribly apparent before.

~~~
nni
btw - "chronologically adjusted" is the concise phrase I was looking for when
describing this

------
solve
Nice. Does it allow cycles?

